# TC Rifles....



## gnarlyone (Jan 8, 2008)

High powered not muzzel loaders....
How do they group off the bench? If you shoot 2-3 inch size bullseyes at 100 yds, i'm not interested in that. I want the opinion of someone that puts the gun on a good bench and shoots at 1 inch bulleyes at 100 yrds or more. I've got a good friend(Seasoned Gunsmith that shoots many,many rifles each year)  that has shot several off the bench and told me that from what i expect out of a rifle that i would not be satisfied. I really like the gun but i expect alot from a gun off the bench........


----------



## contender* (Jan 8, 2008)

Encore frame, Bullberry barrel, spend as much on the scope as you do on the barrel and you'll be happy. You might get lucky with a stock TC barrel but you've got as good a chance at being unlucky.


----------



## dunn1970 (Jan 8, 2008)

*off the bench*

contender's got it right encore frame bullberry barrel's you can't go wrong. put your hard earned money with somebody who knows and cares. That's Fred Bullberry.


----------



## stevetarget (Jan 16, 2008)

there are several ml that will shoot 1 in groups at a 100 yds. it takes a little time to find the bullet and powder charge that each gun likes. From my personal experience the top three for accuracy.

savage ml 11 smokless
Encore 
White muzzleloaders. super 91
 the encore and savage both shoot 250 gr T/C jacketed ballistic tips
the white will shoot almost anything you can get down the barrel but it likes white super slugs the best and 275 grain power belts next.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 16, 2008)

*RE:*

I have a T/C Encore and I must have gotten a good frame for mine.

I have a .300 Mag Bull barrel 26" and I can shoot 1" groups at 100 yds no problem from the bench.  I am using Federal Premium 180 grain factory loads, so I bet I could do better if I were to reload.  I will say this, custom trigger work is necessary to get the trigger down to around 2 lbs pull.  Other than that, it's great.

Case and point.  I shot a doe January 6th at a ranged 230 yds.  I had to anchor her because of the high water in the swamp where I was hunting.  Aimed high, hit high, DRT!


----------



## jero77 (Jan 22, 2008)

go with a bullberry barrel,you want be disappointed the t/c factory barrels are not wotha crap, i gotta bullberry 223 and 7mm08 that i shoot golfballs at 150yds with.Fred gaurantees a 1 inch ar less group at 100yds out his barrels


----------



## gnarlyone (Jan 22, 2008)

*tc*

Thks for the response....that supports what i had heard.


----------

